# Help needed in Presque Isle, ME



## Critterhill (Aug 11, 2013)

Hello, my name is Chris Robinson, I own a lovely farm in Presque Isle, ME. Behind my barn is some very muddy pasture, and a swarm of bees have moved in. They swarm right where my horses have to come through the gate. Without having to kill them, who can I call or how can I make them GO AWAY!! I have made a few phone calls but have gotten no replies, before hubby gets a can of RAID, I want to do everything I can to save them. I understand a hive of bees were lost on a near by road, but do not know who to contact to extract them.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

http://mainebeekeepers.org/beekeeping-resources/honey-bee-swarm-removal/ Not sure i pasted link correctly but this will get you started. Thank you for asking. They will leave on there own, where too is the question.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

More contacts: http://www.beeremovalsource.com/bee-removal-list/maine/


----------



## Critterhill (Aug 11, 2013)

I am at the very least 3 hours North of any of these people


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

Are they just hanging in a swarm or have they moved into someplace? If they are in a swarm you can put your hand in the swarm and they will not move. You know your horses, some react some do not. They will not stay in the swarm. 

You can take a cardboard box and shake them in. copy paper box is great. put a small hole in the bottom as an entrance. Pick up the box and move them. they will be fine for a week or so.

How about becoming a beek? you already joined.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

If it's just a cluster of bees (swarm) hanging together on a surface, give them a little time (day or two) and they will be gone. If they moved into a structure, you will have to physically remove them, or, let them be. They probably pose no harm to the horses.


----------



## Critterhill (Aug 11, 2013)

Well it has been about a week, they started in my barn but Hubby shoo'd them out the door, so now they are hovering above the mud and ick in my pasture, not a ball of bees but they are everywhere and loud. Not worried about them harming the horses just about their presence in my pasture. I have never thought about becoming a bee keeper, I think I have enough on my plate as it is, although with some research.....I really have too much going on. Can I post a picture on here, I would like to share with you?


----------



## Critterhill (Aug 11, 2013)

it won't let me attach the image I want to share bummer


----------



## Critterhill (Aug 11, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...265812.-2207520000.1376249682.&type=3&theater

not sure if you can see this


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Chris!


----------



## Kenww (Apr 14, 2013)

If you can buy an already assembled hive in your area, it really wouldn't be that hard to jump into beekeeping. It might be easier than getting the bees out of a wall if you don't give them a hive. You can build a top bar hive in a few hours, i've heard.I just started this spring, so I won't try to give you very specific advice. It's a fun hobby. It is addictive. I'm a big believer in just jumping in. I once bought a sailboat without ever having been in one. It was fun.

If you don't try beekeeping this year, you might put up a couple of bait hives next year. You seem to have a good place. I bought a hive with bees and lured a colony. The free ones were much more satisfying. I think they may better too. The ones I bought don't seem to work when it's cloudy. The free ones are always working.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Critterhill said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...265812.-2207520000.1376249682.&type=3&theater
> 
> not sure if you can see this


Yes, but I like your image of "Riley" better! If you lived closer, I'd be right over to adopt her. Our dog's name is Riley (male) and looks just like your Riley.


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

If they are no longer in a ball and are into the manure water my guess is they have found a home and are after propolis. Getting ready for winter by chinking up the holes. Very unlikely to survive this late in the year on their own.
Nice picture.


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi there

I was up in Presque Isle for the fair a few weeks back. Beautiful county up there!

Step 1 is to make sure we're dealing with honey bees. The MSBA Web site http://mainebeekeepers.org/beekeeping-resources/honey-bee-swarm-removal/ has some good stuff.

Step 2 give the office of the Maine State Apiarist a call: Anthony M. Jadczak
State of Maine Apiarist and Bee Inspector
Maine Department of Agriculture
Division of Plant Industry, SHS #28
Augusta, ME 04333
(207) 287-3891 or (207) 287-7562
Fax: (207) 287-7548
e-mail: [email protected]
Read more: http://mainebeekeepers.org/beekeeping-resources/maine-bee-inspector/#ixzz2c23naq98

Good luck with your swarm.
​


----------



## samoadc (Dec 15, 2012)

I will only add that they may stay as long as a day or two and you might phone the local bee inspector for names of someone near by who would want them. They say that when in a swarm bees don't try to sting much, theory is they are so full of honey they can't bend their body so much to do so but I bet that is questionable as after little experience but courage I wore no protective gear and knocked a swarm down from a tree limb into a cardboard box. In the process I was stung seven times on top of my bald head. I suppose the length of time since the bees left the hive could make a difference but I prefer to think some bees will try to defend their group if you do things that make some think they are in danger. I bet if the horses walk by the swarm and are a few feet away the bees will not bother them. Yet maybe a sweaty horse would cause them to get upset as I have read that bee sensitivity to gases is 50 more times sensitive than humans. I don't know how they measured that.


----------

